# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  صــور الجنينة بتاعتنا بكاميرا موبايلى .. تصويرى .. تم إضافة المزيد

## sameh atiya

*دى شوية صور صورتها بنفسى .. صحيح كانت بموبايل كاميرته جودتها 1 ميجا بيكسل إلا إنى حاولت بقدر المستطاع إنى الصور تخرج ظاهره وواضحة .. لأنها لو ما عجبتنيش كنت هامسحها فوراً 

دى صورة شجرة التين

دى صورة من زاوية تانى



ودى صورة وانا داخل من باب البيت على الجنينة وقدامى 3 شجرات مانجو طبعاً غير النخل




ودى صورة وانا بحاول أجيب آخر النخل .. أصلى النخل ده تقريباً عمره 100 سنة 




أما دى صورة لتربيعة العنب .. طبعاً دى مش تربيعة ولا تقربلها .. ولو قلتلكم والدتى كام مرة تقولنا نعملها تربيعة كويسة علشان تفرش مش هاتصدقونى 




دى بقى شجرة المانجو .. أنا اللى زرعتها من حوالى 4 سنوات فى البيت وأعتقد إنى نوعها مانجو تيمور  أصلى أنا بحب التيمور علشان كبيرة 



كفاية دول دلوقتى علشان أشوف ردة الفعل الأول
وإيااااااااااااااااااك حد يتريق 

تم إضافة صور أخرى إضغط هنا 


*

----------


## sameh atiya

*وأهو أول صورة طلعت حجم عائلى ..
خلى مشرفين القاعة يشتغلوا 
اشتغل يا حمادو*

----------


## حمادو

> *وأهو أول صورة طلعت حجم عائلى ..
> خلى مشرفين القاعة يشتغلوا 
> اشتغل يا حمادو*


*وطيب ماتشتغلش أنت ليه يعني؟
لازم يعني تتعبنا, ومشوار لقاعة التصوير الحر, وبعد كده مشوار تانى للسرير؟



وبعدين أنا كنت داخل أتريق
بس بصراحة خفت منك لما قلت اياك حد يتريق
أعمل أنا إيه بأه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



سامح بيك
دي تحية كده على الماشى لغاية ما اعرف سر العنب والمانجو

*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *وطيب ماتشتغلش أنت ليه يعني؟
> لازم يعني تتعبنا, ومشوار لقاعة التصوير الحر, وبعد كده مشوار تانى للسرير؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*ولماذا لا تعمل أنت
ولتعلم بأني قد أتحتُ لك الفرصة لتعمل فأنت مشرف حديث العهد بالقاعة 
وهذا ما جعلني لا أقوم بالتعديل بنفسي
أما بخصوص السرير فبإمكانك أن توقِفَ تاكسي وتجعله يقوم بإيصالك إلي المدعو السرير*




> *وبعدين أنا كنت داخل أتريق
> بس بصراحة خفت منك لما قلت اياك حد يتريق
> أعمل أنا إيه بأه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> *


*ماذا تقول ؟؟ أكنت تعتزم حقاً أن تسخر من صوري 

حمداً لله بأنك خفت لأنك إن سخرت من صوري كنت سأقيمك سلبي وأنت تعرف ما هو التقييم السلبي
ولتعلم بأنني أُدينُكَ بتقييم سلبي فلا تنسي ذلك

سأقول لك ماذا تفعل عند دخولك المرة القادمة 
أولاً ستبدأ بإلقاء تحية الإسلام 
ثم تبدأ الحديث قائلاً
يا للروعة يا للجمال لقد أذهلني تصويرك يا رجل
كيف قمت بتصوير هذه الصور لقد جعلتني أعتزم التعلُم منك 
من فضلك إشرح لي كيف فعلت ذلك 
ثم تنتهي من الحديث بإلقاء تحية الإسلام
ثم تعتمد المشاركة 

إنتظر يا رجُل إلي أين أنت ذاهب لم ينتهي الأمر بعد
ستذهب إلى العلامة التي يقوم المشرفين بالضغط عليها لتقييم الأعضاء الجدد النشطين المجتهدين
ثم تقوم بالضغط عليها وتقوم بكتابة كلمتين مُنْسَقِين ثم تضغط اعتمد التقييم

والأن إفعل ما أقول* 




> *سامح بيك
> دي تحية كده على الماشى لغاية ما اعرف سر العنب والمانجو
> 
> *


*أستاذ. حمادو 
ولك مثل تحيتك أضعافاً إلي أن تأتي
وما أَنْ تأتي تنتهي تحياتي*

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* يا للروعة يا للجمال لقد أذهلني تصويرك يا رجل*
* كيف قمت بتصوير هذه الصور لقد جعلتني أعتزم التعُلم منك* 
* من فضلك إشرح لي كيف فعلت ذلك* 
* والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*

شفت أنا مطيع إزاي؟
حتى اللون سبته زي ما هو
**
*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> * يا للروعة يا للجمال لقد أذهلني تصويرك يا رجل*
> * كيف قمت بتصوير هذه الصور لقد جعلتني أعتزم التعُلم منك* 
> * من فضلك إشرح لي كيف فعلت ذلك* 
> * والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *
> 
> شفت أنا مطيع إزاي؟
> ...


*ويالك من مطيع حتي أنك لم تراجع ما كتبت فلقد أخطأت أنا فى التشكيل فى كلمة التعلم
فلقد وضعت الضمة فوق حرف العين والصحيح أنها فوق حرف اللام هكذا ( التعلُم ) ولذلك قمت بتعديل الكلمة فى مشاركتي
ولكنك أخذتَ الكلمات copy ثم past ولم تتحرى الدقة فى النقل 

أستاذ.. حمادو لقد نفذت تحياتي بحضورك
فلكَ خالص تقديري 

*

----------


## طائر الشرق

صور مية مية  وما قلناش حاجة

بس انت بس يا استاذ سامح لو جبت مقشتين ونزلت نزلة العيد وقمت واخد الاحجار  دى لوكشة واحدة فى زكيبة  كانت تبقى مية مية اكتر

اكيد اكيد دى مش احجار الدويقة

تسلم ايدك

----------


## sameh atiya

> صور مية مية  وما قلناش حاجة
> 
> بس انت بس يا استاذ سامح لو جبت مقشتين ونزلت نزلة العيد وقمت واخد الاحجار  دى لوكشة واحدة فى زكيبة  كانت تبقى مية مية اكتر
> 
> اكيد اكيد دى مش احجار الدويقة
> 
> تسلم ايدك


*
 وبهذا التشجيع قد ينوبك بعض التين أو بعض البلح أو بعض المانجو
لا يغُرنك منظر هذا الشجر الصغير فيوجد فى الجنينة القبلية 7 شجرات مانجو عمرهم قد يتعدى الـ 40 سنة
وأيضاً شجرتين يوسفي وشجرتين برتقال وشجرتين ليمون والباقي نخيل
أما بالنسبة للحشائش والقش والاحجار فلن تخلوا منها الجنينة 
لأن أرضها رملية والحشائش الضارة تحب ذلك 
أما عن القش فالنخيل والشجر يقومون باللازم 
أما بالنسبة للأحجار والطوب فهذا من فعل البشر
نظراً لان النخيل أصبح كبيراً للغاية فوالدتي لا تجعل أحداً يقوم بركوب النخل
فنقوم بإحضار الطوب والأحجار ونُنْزِل البلح بطريقتنا 

أما عن النظافة فكلما نذهب للبلد ننظف وعندما نعود نري ما رأيت*

----------


## طائر الشرق

يبدو ان عمر الجنينة من ايام الدكة اياها

اياك تكون لسه حاططها على باب المنتدى

----------


## asmaaaae

حلوه اوى بجد الصور
ويلا بقى هحسدلكم جنينتكم 
كان عندنا زيها زمان ياخساره
ويابختك بقى لو معاك كوبايه شاى وقاعد ساعه غروب او شروق وماسك ورقه وقلم هيطلع ابداعات جامده
مش بحسدك انا بس بحقد عليك

بس بجد مستنين الصور التانيه اللى انت لسه هتنزلها 
ولما المانجه تطرح بقى بعد 100 سنه اقى ابعتلنا فى المنتدى 

تقبل تحياتى

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز
سامح 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



ايه ياسامح يا حبيبى 

كله مانجو وبلح وتين 

كله اكل بس 

فين الورد والياسمين والفل  والريحان  والعطر 

مفيش فايده فيك يا سامح  الاكل اهم حاجة عندك 

لو سمحت احجز لى قاعده حلوه  تحت  7 شجرات مانجو 

 اللى فى الجنينه القبلية 

بجد تصوير رائع يا سامح  تسلم ايدك 

فكرتنى بشجرة الخوخ  وشجرة المشمش وتكعيبة العنب فى بيتنا القديم 

كنت بحب قوووووووى  شجرة المشمش 

علشان زهرة جميله جدا  ورائحتها عطرية  



سبحان الخلاق العظيم

وافتكر تعمل التكعيبة بتاعة العنب 



ربنا يديم عليكم فضله ويبارك لكم فى  الوالده يارب

----------


## حمادو

> *ويالك من مطيع حتي أنك لم تراجع ما كتبت فلقد أخطأت أنا فى التشكيل فى كلمة التعلم
> فلقد وضعت الضمة فوق حرف العين والصحيح أنها فوق حرف اللام هكذا ( التعلُم ) ولذلك قمت بتعديل الكلمة فى مشاركتي
> ولكنك أخذتَ الكلمات copy ثم past ولم تتحرى الدقة فى النقل 
> 
> أستاذ.. حمادو لقد نفذت تحياتي بحضورك
> فلكَ خالص تقديري 
> 
> *


*طيب الأول اكتب paste صح, وبعد كده ابقى تعالى صحح أخطاءك التانية


أستاذ سامح
صدقنى أنا كمان نفذت تحياتى ليك



بس بجد والله يا سامح فعلا
الصور جميلة جدا لو أخذنا فى الإعتبار أنها من موبايل
وكمان أكيد أنت ماعملتش عليها أى تعديلات عن طريق برامج متخصصة فى الصور

تسلم إيدك يا عمنا
وفى إنتظار المزيد إن شاء الله

*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الصور جميلة جدا يا أستاذ سامح

صور الطبيعة دايما حلوة........بورقها ..بطوبها.ببلحها.......برده حلوة

سلمت يداك ......في انتظار البقية

----------


## sameh atiya

> يبدو ان عمر الجنينة من ايام الدكة اياها
> 
> اياك تكون لسه حاططها على باب المنتدى


*لا بل إن الجنينة عمرها من عمر جدي المولود عام 1880 
فما رأيك يا رجل

الدكة الأن تم تأجيرها لأشخاص آخرين ليضعوها فى الأماكن التي يريدونها*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *لا تعليق*
> *no comment*Без коментарgeen commentaar
> ei kommentteja
> pas de commentaire
> kein kommentar
> Δεν σχόλιο


*براحتك*

----------


## sameh atiya

> حلوه اوى بجد الصور
> ويلا بقى هحسدلكم جنينتكم 
> كان عندنا زيها زمان ياخساره
> ويابختك بقى لو معاك كوبايه شاى وقاعد ساعه غروب او شروق وماسك ورقه وقلم هيطلع ابداعات جامده
> مش بحسدك انا بس بحقد عليك
> 
> بس بجد مستنين الصور التانيه اللى انت لسه هتنزلها 
> ولما المانجه تطرح بقى بعد 100 سنه اقى ابعتلنا فى المنتدى 
> 
> تقبل تحياتى


*أهلاً أختنا أسماء
شكراً على إطرائك على تصويري
أنا فعلاً بحب أجلس لوحدي فيها بس من غير كباية شاي لأني مش بشربه 
بس لم أكتب ولكن كنت أقرأ فقط 
فالكتابة لها وقتها الخاص

للعلم شجرة المانجو الصغيرة بتطرح من الأن ولكننا نوقِع الطرح لأنه يعتبر حمل ثقيل على الشجرة ولن يكون له طعم ولكنها عامين فقط وسنأكل منها بإذن الله

بس أنا بخيل ومش بجيب لحد مانجو
شكراً على حضورك*

----------


## sameh atiya

> اخى العزيز
> سامح 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> 
> ايه ياسامح يا حبيبى 
> 
> كله مانجو وبلح وتين 
> ...


*
أستاذ نادر إزيك عامل إيه

بصراحة والدتي عرضت علينا كتير إننا نزرع ورود وياسمين خاصةً وإنها بتحبهم جداً
بس إحنا غير متواجدين فى البلد وإنت عارف إنهم محتاجين رعاية
وكمان فعلاً أنا عايز أكل وبس  إيه الورد والكلام ده 

بجد يا أستاذ نادر شكل المشمش جميل جداً وكمان العنب
على فكرة إنت فكرتني أزرع مشمش لأننا نسينا 

وطبعاً حضرتك تنورنا يا أستاذ نادر تحت شجر المانجو
بس يا ريت يكون فى آخر شهر 7 علشان يكون طرح المانجو استوى
شكراً على حضورك يا أستاذ نادر*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *طيب الأول اكتب paste صح, وبعد كده ابقى تعالى صحح أخطاءك التانية
> 
> 
> أستاذ سامح
> صدقنى أنا كمان نفذت تحياتى ليك
> 
> 
> 
> بس بجد والله يا سامح فعلا
> ...


*





كان لازم كلمة paste تأتي ناقصة حرف
بس إيه موضوع الأخطاء التانية 

أيوة يا أحمد أنا ما عملتش تعديلات عليها بأى برامج بس كنت ناوي أستعير منك أى برنامج أو تظبطهم إنت
يعني الصور عجبتك
يعني أنا بعرف أصور 

بإذن الله إنتظر المزيد وكمان الجديد*

----------


## sameh atiya

> الصور جميلة جدا يا أستاذ سامح
> 
> صور الطبيعة دايما حلوة........بورقها ..بطوبها.ببلحها.......برده حلوة
> 
> سلمت يداك ......في انتظار البقية


*أهلاً يا إيمان
ربنا يخليكِ يا رب 
فعلاً صور الطبيعة على يعلا عليها
شكراً على حضورك*

----------


## sameh atiya

*هاكمل معاكم باقي الصور التي قمت بتصويرها

هذه شجرة اليوسفي ما زالت صغيرة إلا إنها طرحت هذا العام وأكلنا منها ولكن بالتأكيد أخضر



وهذه شجرة التين ولكن من الزاوية ناحية دخول الجنينة وهي فى وسط الجنينة بالظبط  وورائها مباشرة شجرة تين أخرى 



وهذه هي شجرة التفاح وحينما قمنا بشرائها من مدرسة الزراعة اشترطنا عليهم أن تكون من التفاح الأحمر
لكن حتى اليوم لم نعرف إلى أي فصيلة تنتمي  أما من اليمين فشجرة الجوافة وورائها شجرة تفاح أخرى



وهذه شجرة التين الأخرى وكنت عندما أصحو من النوم أذهب إليها مباشرة وأنتقي منها بعض ثمرات التين وأفطر بها 



وهذه صورة لثلاث شجيرات الشجرة الأولي التي في أول الصورة وهي صغيرة شجرة يوسفي أخرى ثم التي ورائها وهي كبيرة شجرة الجوافة والتي باليمين وإن لم تظهر جيداً شجرة الليمون 



وهذه صورة لشجرة الليمون وهي تحت البيت



وهذه شجرة مانجو أخرى وهي ما زالت صغيرة



وهذه شجرة البرتقال ولم تطرح حتى الأن 



وهذه هي شجرة العنب الأولي 




أما دي بقى القطة مشمش  

*

----------


## misr

عجبتني الصورة دي الحقيقة يا سامح


تسلم أيدك وتصوير متميز
 :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

*مو شايفة حاجة مثمرة أنا في كل الصور 
شوية جذوع على كم ورقة خضراء غيرت نظرتي للطبيعة 
الصورة الوحيدة اللي عجبتني هي تبع القطة اللي ماتت بسبب تعسف وإنعدام مشاعر بعض البشر 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
مو بطال ممكن يجي منك في يوم ما 
..*

----------


## ألب أرسلان

*السلام عليكم ..*

*أخبارك إيه يا سامح ؟ .. تمام إن شاء الله ..*

*الصور الأخيرة كويسة .. عجبتنى .. وبالذات شجرة التفاح .. أصلى بحب الأحمر ..*
*أوعى تكون التفاحة بيضة وبخطين حمر هههههههههههههههههه .. انا بهزر يا إخوانا الزملكاوية ..*
*إنتم حبايبى وقرايبى .. أزعل لو زعلتم ..*

*ويا سلام على شجرة الليمون .. وانت عارف بقى قصتها الى بدأت معايا ..*

*بس إحنا عاوزين صور لما الثمار تظهر وتبان .. والالوان الحلوة تزهزه كده ..*

*وإزاى تنسوا تزرعوا مشمش .. عندكم قطة اسمها مشمشة ..* 

*ومفيش مشمش ..*
*لا لا ما ينفعش ..* 


*وقبل ما انسى احجزلى قعدة تحت شجرة الليمون .. ومتنساش العصارة ..*


*ومتشكرين عالصور الحلوة ..*

----------


## حمادو

> *
> هذه شجرة اليوسفي ما زالت صغيرة إلا إنها طرحت هذا العام وأكلنا منها ولكن بالتأكيد أخضر
> 
> 
> 
> *



*شجرة اليوسفى دي يا أبنى فكرتنى بشجرة اليوسفى بتاعتى
زرعتها من حوالى 6 سنين من يوسفى مصرى أصيل, وكنت باعتنى بيها كل يوم وكانت معايا فى كل مكان.
من حوالى سنة كده انشغلت عنها اسبوعين بس..ومن يومها وهى دايما مريضة.
ومن 5 شهور كانت خلاص ماتت


بس لانى مش قادر اتخيل ان الشجرة دي بالذات تموت منى..وبسبب الاهمال كمان
عملت لها صوبة بلاستيكية ووفرت لها جو زي اللى فى مصر* *بالظبط** من تهوية جافة ودرجة حرارة عاليه
واديتها ادوية وغيرت لها التربة القديمة ... وعملت لها البدع.

من اسبوعين تلاتة بابص عليها لقيتها أخيرااااااااا دبت الحياة فيها تانى وطلع منها فرع صغير جدااااا
ما أقولكش بأه أنا عملت ايه فى اليوم دا..كنت عامل لها فرح
دلوقتى طلع لها أكثر من فرع الحمد لله...لسه ماتعافتش بشكل كامل, بس كل يوم بتدب فيها الحياة من جديد, والأهم من دا كله ريحة اليوسفى* *اللى بتفكرنى بمصر,* *واللى طالعه من ورقها الصغير .
حاليا حاططها على مكتبة غرفة المكتب عندى بحيث افضل متابعها علطول



تعالى يا بنت سلمى على عمك سامح أبو عطيه


....

طولت عليك فى الرد
تقبل بأه تحياتى وأمرك لله يا ابنى

*

----------


## زوزو عادل

*صور جميله ( سامح عطيه)
وعجبنى شجرة التين 
لانى بصراحه اول مره اشوف شجرة التين
وجنينه جميله باشجارها المختلفه
ربنا يبارك فى اشجارها 
مشكور على الصور الرائعه
دمت بخير*

----------


## sameh atiya

> عجبتني الصورة دي الحقيقة يا سامح
> 
> 
> تسلم أيدك وتصوير متميز


*
أهلاً misr 
الحمد الله إني تصويري عجبك
أخيراً في حد قالها بضمير 
شكراً على مرورك*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *مو شايفة حاجة مثمرة أنا في كل الصور 
> شوية جذوع على كم ورقة خضراء غيرت نظرتي للطبيعة 
> الصورة الوحيدة اللي عجبتني هي تبع القطة اللي ماتت بسبب تعسف وإنعدام مشاعر بعض البشر 
> لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
> مو بطال ممكن يجي منك في يوم ما 
> ..*


* 

أيوة لأني كل ما أتيت به ليس هذا موسمه
اليوسفي والبرتقال موسمهم ولكن ما زالوا في طفولتهم 
كما أن اليوسفي في الجنينة الآخرى به ثمر وأنا كنت أكل منه يومياً عندما كنت في البلد
هي والبرتقال أيضاً
وصورت صورة للثمرات ولكن قد لا تكون واضحة كثيراً


إذا كنتي إنتِ بتترعبي من القطط  يبقى تحبيها ليه 

طيب كويس إني يوم من الأيام هاييجي مني المهم إنه ييجي مني*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

عن جد جميله جدااا وهاديه ... ماشاء الله .. ما اروع الاماكن التى تحتوى على اشجار وورود .. سلمت يمناك اخى الفاااضل ... جنيتك روووووعه...

----------


## القواس

شكرا على الصور بس الجنينة محتاجة رعاية

----------


## أنفـــــال

الله يا سامح
ماشاء الله .. جميل  ..
بس تعرف انا حبيت مشمش اوي  ::

----------


## tota_9

صور حلوة اوى يا سامح ... 
تسلم ايدك .. 
فكرتني بالذى مضى ..لما كنت بروح العب في الجونينة اللى في البلد  ::  واطلع مطينة وادخل استحمى ...ههههههه
كل مرة ما تفهمش ليه ..لازم اقع في الطينة جنب شجرة المانجو ... 
مزاج بقى  :: 

تسلم ايدك مرة تانية ... 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *السلام عليكم ..*
> 
> *أخبارك إيه يا سامح ؟ .. تمام إن شاء الله ..*
> 
> *الصور الأخيرة كويسة .. عجبتنى .. وبالذات شجرة التفاح .. أصلى بحب الأحمر ..*
> *أوعى تكون التفاحة بيضة وبخطين حمر هههههههههههههههههه .. انا بهزر يا إخوانا الزملكاوية ..*
> *إنتم حبايبى وقرايبى .. أزعل لو زعلتم ..*
> 
> *ويا سلام على شجرة الليمون .. وانت عارف بقى قصتها الى بدأت معايا ..*
> ...


*إزيك يا محمود بك

لا تقلق قعدتك تحت شجرة الليمون محجوزة
وكمان هانسمي واحدة بإسمك 

وبإذن الله أفتكر وأزرع شجرة مشمش في البلد وده هايكون في شهر 3 القادم

شكراً يا جميل على الحضور*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *شجرة اليوسفى دي يا أبنى فكرتنى بشجرة اليوسفى بتاعتى
> زرعتها من حوالى 6 سنين من يوسفى مصرى أصيل, وكنت باعتنى بيها كل يوم وكانت معايا فى كل مكان.
> من حوالى سنة كده انشغلت عنها اسبوعين بس..ومن يومها وهى دايما مريضة.
> ومن 5 شهور كانت خلاص ماتت
> 
> 
> بس لانى مش قادر اتخيل ان الشجرة دي بالذات تموت منى..وبسبب الاهمال كمان
> عملت لها صوبة بلاستيكية ووفرت لها جو زي اللى فى مصر* *بالظبط** من تهوية جافة ودرجة حرارة عاليه
> واديتها ادوية وغيرت لها التربة القديمة ... وعملت لها البدع.
> ...



*
الواحد مننا لما بيتغرب بيتشعلق بقشاية تفكره بمصر
إنت كل المحاولات اللي عملتها جميلة جداً
بس إنت أكيد مش منتظر منها إنها تطرح وتاكل منها ! صح
لأني تقريباً الفروع اللي خرجت دلوقتي من أسفلها ودي بتتقطع لأنها مضره بيها والله أعلم يعني
لكن المهندس الزراعي كان بيقولنا على شجرة البرتقال واليوسفي ، إننا نقطع أي فروع تنبت من تحت
لأنها بتكون مضره أو حاجه تانية إنها بتطرح طرح مطعوم 
بس كفاية كده ، إيه الرغي ده 
شكراً على حضورك يا جميل وإنت ما طولتش ولا حاجه*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *صور جميله ( سامح عطيه)
> وعجبنى شجرة التين 
> لانى بصراحه اول مره اشوف شجرة التين
> وجنينه جميله باشجارها المختلفه
> ربنا يبارك فى اشجارها 
> مشكور على الصور الرائعه
> دمت بخير*


*أهلاً يا زوزو عادل 
الحمد الله إني الصور عجبتك
ولو تحبي تشوفي أي شجر تاني ما شوفتيهوش أنا موجود 
شكراً على حضورك*

----------


## sameh atiya

> عن جد جميله جدااا وهاديه ... ماشاء الله .. ما اروع الاماكن التى تحتوى على اشجار وورود .. سلمت يمناك اخى الفاااضل ... جنيتك روووووعه...


*فعلاً هي هادية جداً جداً
والجلوس في أحد الحديقتين يجعلني أشعر بالراحة 
شكراً على حضورك زهرة الياسمينا*

----------


## تقي جاد

شكرا لك يا أستاذ سامح لانى هأخذها على الموبيل بتاعى و هفرجها إلى أعز أصدقاء لى

----------


## ابن البلد

يا ترى يا سامح اخبار الجنينة ايه دلوقتي 
والأهم أخبارك أنت أيه دلوقتي ؟
يارب تكون بخير 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وحشتنا يا سامح

----------

